# Another "which 24" monitor" thread...



## amythompson172 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there guys,

I'll keep it brief, I am in the market for a slightly bigger monitor to replace my 22" HP W2207 monitor. I am after a 24" model, IPS if possible and as low as possible response time.

I was looking at the HP ZR24W, but it now appears to be discontinued (but some places are still selling them). The replacement for that one is a LED backlit one; ZR2440W.

We use Dell monitors at work and they seem to be reliable, however this one is going to be mainly used for gaming. I don't want 3D so a 120hz model isn't required.

This monitor (UltraSharp U2410) seems pretty great, but it is alittle bit more expensive then id like.

Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Those all seem rather expensive to me. :huh: I've bought my last 4 monitors from here. Mainly because I can drive there and save the shipping costs. Have you checked Newegg as well?

As far as brands, 3 of the 4 were Acers and the fourth was a Asus.


----------

